# Guess foal color??? (not born yet)



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 30, 2011)

This is just for fun......Just wondering what you guys think about foal color possibilites from these two, dam is a palomino and sire is black. Both are solid, no white markings. I have no idea about their bloodlines or color in their bloodlines.

What do you think???? For those of you who have bred palomino to black what color was the resulting foal?

Sunny, dam~












Sire~











Thanks


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh! And when the same stud was bred to a silver bay mare they produced a silver bay colt.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Sep 30, 2011)

going to say sorrel, hoping for a palomino for you tho


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks



I'll be happy with any color, #1 a healthy foal, but figured it'd be fun to make guesses on the color and see the possibilites.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 30, 2011)

Without knowing the colors in these horses backgrounds, I think that you could have almost ANY color foal out of these 2.

Sorrel

Palomino

Black

Bay (if dam carries agouti)

Silver black (if dam carries silver)

Silver Smokey Black

Smokey black

Buckskin

Silver buckskin

Silver Bay

I am sure there are more possiblities Im forgetting.

If I were to take a guess, I would also guess Sorrel.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 30, 2011)

Heres what the Coat Color Calculator on Animal Genetics says.

Offspring Color Probability

16.67% - Palomino

16.67% - Chestnut

8.33% - Smoky Black

8.33% - Silver Smoky Black

8.33% - Silver Buckskin

8.33% - Silver Black

8.33% - Silver Bay

8.33% - Buckskin

8.33% - Black

8.33% - Bay

Someone help me... what is the difference (genetically) between sorrel and chestnut? I must have missed this somewhere. Or maybe Im right and there IS no difference.


----------



## chandab (Sep 30, 2011)

cretahillsgal said:


> Someone help me... what is the difference (genetically) between sorrel and chestnut? I must have missed this somewhere. Or maybe Im right and there IS no difference.


There is no genetic difference, both are plain red base, no modifiers to base coat (but could have flaxen, which lightens the mane and tail). Usually the difference is regional, and sometimes refers to different shades of red coat; just depends on who you talk to.

I had a chestnut AQHA mare, she was deep dark rich red; her son and daughter are both sorrel, both are lighter in color and I'd say just a bit orangy in color. Like I said its mostly semantics, as both sorrel and chestnut are basically just red.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well this one is hard! It depends on if the mare is carrying agouti or silver and whether or not the stallion is heterozygous or homozygous for black. The color probability calculator is guessing that there might be silver and agouti involved by default since it is unknown(there could be none) and that the sire is heterozygous for black (could be homozygous in which case all foals would be black based).

You know for sure the foal will have a 50% chance of getting the dam's cream gene and that if it is black based it will only be heterozygous....other than that it is all up in the air.

I will guess black for the foal



Can't wait to see!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 2, 2011)

And something else I just thought of, the black stallion could be hiding a cream in there too. In which case he "could" possibly pass that off and the foal would be a double dilute. Smokey Cream??? Is that what it is called?


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep, Julie! I was just going to throw that in as well


----------



## tagalong (Oct 2, 2011)

AQHA and our genetics professor used to explain the difference between sorrel and chestnut (as used by stock horse breeds) this way...

*Sorrel* = anything with a red tint - no matter how dark or light or other modifiers are involved. So think rust, copper, Irish setter etc.

*Chestnut* = anything with a brown tint - think latte, coffee, caramel, chocolate.

But most other breeds use chestnut to describe all the variations.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 2, 2011)

I use chestnut for ALL red. It is less confusing. I am in a class where they are 'teaching' us the difference between chestnut and sorrel



They are genetically the same and only vary by tint-even that is perspective. There was one horse who was obviously a smokey silver black that they used as an example for a chestnut. UGH!

So I stick with chestnut for all.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to play!!!

I say GURLLA!

ya never know.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 5, 2011)

Im going to go with a buckskin and if its half as pretty as little Lyric 



 your going to be one lucky bunny


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 6, 2011)

Chestnut and sorrel are the same colour. Western people tend to use the term "sorrel" and English riders/disciplines use the word "chestnut".


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 15, 2011)

my mare just had a dunalino sire black dun mare palimino

good luck


----------

